# Trainer allowing me to foster...



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

...one of his dogs....Either a rottie or a Mali. I am leaning to a mali puppy.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

Have fun with the nuttiness they can be


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

It would help if you provided more information. Foster for WHAT? For how long? And most importantly - why?

There is nothing even remotely similar IMHO about a rottie or a mal, so it would be helpful if the trainer actually guided you in this decision and didn't just say 'pick one.' I have a mal and I love him to pieces, but this is NOT a breed for everyone.

Does your trainer have a website? What are his qualifications for what he's teaching? You've written a lot of odd things about him and his training practices, and it sounds like you've got a lot going on with your own dog and shouldn't be focusing on a puppy from him to "foster."


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Rerun said:


> There is nothing even remotely similar IMHO about a rottie or a mal, so it would be helpful if the trainer actually guided you in this decision and didn't just say 'pick one.' I have a mal and I love him to pieces, but *this is NOT a breed for everyone.*


:thumbup:

I wouldn't dream of letting a Mal stay with me! :lurking:


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I wouldn't dream of letting a Mal stay with me! :lurking:


 
Does this also include a Dutch? Just curious...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> Does this also include a Dutch? Just curious...


I dont know much about Dutchies but if they are anything like Mals then YES! :wild:


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL, I am on the same boat, it is possible that I foster a mali puppy for my SAR team.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

The whole reason I may foster is b/c I was possibly going to foster for the SPCA. I was talking to him about it and he knows Aspen and his quirks. He breeds mali's and shepherds as well. He trains with several police departments, as well as private training. He holds classes on Sun that start out with tracking, then OB/Behavioral issues and finally protection. As I have said in the past this is very family oriented. 

He also boards dogs and usually has about 16 dogs, 9 of which are his. One puppy he flew to Holland to pick up. He is being paid to train in protection prior to sending to his new home. So, yes, he has his hand in several areas. He has been doing this for over 20years and I do trust him a lot. 

As for how long...it would be until he sells it. I am not sure where the rottie came from since he doesnt deal with them typically, except in training. I think she was owned by someone else that couldnt have her anymore. She is a sweetie and is trained in SchH, housebroken. The Mali is one of the puppies from his most recent litter. Her name is Ph8 and I would be working with her on training house eddicate and training in SchH. Once again, I would have her for as long, until she is sold. I am unemployed and have lots of time to work on training. 

The only reason he would let me foster is b/c he knows how much I like training and he knows me. I would be helping him out by taking one of the dogs and giving it more attention. He and his wife are with the dogs 24/7 and he trusts me to help him with a dog. 

As for picking one or the other. I know both dogs are different and so does he. I am thinking I might want to give a mali a shot to see what it is like, since so many say they are so different. His wife told me I can bring her back anytime if she is too much. He thinks the rottie would be better for me to take. We havent discussed the details so this is not 100% yet.

Ph8


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Kasha is coming home on Wed for fostering...intro to cats, etc....


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh I'm jealous! I'd love to raise and foster a mal or a rott and give them them foundation work to go on to more serious training. It would be also very interesting to actually have the hands-on experience to see the difference in working and engaging such different breeds.

If I were you, I'd start with the Rottie, and when you get more experienced, you can move to working line Shelpherds and Mals. I know that I would have a hoot with a Mal, in between pulling my hair out in frustration and dropping to the floor in exhaustion! But it would be fun.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

That s great, congratulations!! 

I still don't know about my Mali foster, I've even picked a name, but she is in Argentina and the people who is supossed to send her has been out of contact. I'm afraid that if after a week or two we don't receive news is because they backed off... I'm getting used to Argentinians backing off at last minute...


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Thankjs guys. I met brought her out for training today and she bonded with me. I have not done intro to Aspen yet. I will say she is a little powerhouse!!! My trainer said that he really wants me to take her (I think he's trying to give her to me perm...I keep reminding...FOSTER) I want one of his shepherd pups from his new b*tch...when she's old enough. I love her drive. 

So, in the meantime, I am training with her and I think he is going to have me title her in SchH. She is 1 yr old and is showing good promise. I just have to keep up on her training til she finds a new owner.

I am curious if I will see any changes in Aspen. He just started to show some reactivity after getting his tail run over by skateboarding kids. He doesnt trust them now.....so no more protection work for him until he learns kids are not evil. I am taking him to parks but keeping kids at a distance. Then, at training, we are going to muzzle him and have some "volunteer" kids come and pet him.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Catu said:


> That s great, congratulations!!
> 
> I still don't know about my Mali foster, I've even picked a name, but she is in Argentina and the people who is supossed to send her has been out of contact. I'm afraid that if after a week or two we don't receive news is because they backed off... I'm getting used to Argentinians backing off at last minute...


Good luck. I hope that you hear from the Argentinians. Have you tried contacting them and they aren't answering or....?? I hope you get the opportunity. What's the name you picked out?


----------

